# Roboti >  Līnijsekotāja kontroles mehānisms

## noos_

Kā jūs vadāt savu līnijsekotāju, t.i. drīzāk kā viņš vada pats sevi? PID algoritms vai kas cits? Vai līnijsekotājam no I daļas iekš PID ir būtiska jēga?

----------


## karloslv

Man ir pilns PID, taču I daļa tiešām vienmēr ir deaktivizēta. Šajā gadījumā tā dod tikai papildus nestabilitāti. Principā I vajag tikai tad, ja ilgtermiņā ir būtiski, ka kontrolieris sasniedz mērķa vērtību. Te jau svarīgāk ir reaģēt uz izmaiņām, nevis obligāti dabūt to līniju tieši centrā. 

Man ieejā ir līnijas pozīcija (aptuveni -150 ... 150), izejā - motoru ātrumu starpība. Izpildās kādas 400 reizes sekundē. Vēl kas - PID ir jēga lietot, ja puslīdz detalizēti un bieži var dabūt atgriezenisko saiti. Ja ieejā būs tikai vērtības -2, -1, 0, 1, 2, tad diez vai tur PD līdzēs, drīzāk ir jātaisa atvērtās cilpas kontrole (Desotājam un Urbējam strādāja diezgan labi).

----------

